

IBM Unveils Watson Supercomputer for Jeopardy Challenge - dfj225
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/ibm-watson-jeopardy/

======
taylorbuley
Interesting stuff. One of our managing editors at Forbes spoke with the IBM
guy leading the project: [http://blogs.forbes.com/bruceupbin/2010/12/14/ibm-
to-ken-jen...](http://blogs.forbes.com/bruceupbin/2010/12/14/ibm-to-ken-
jennings-you-will-beg-for-mercy/)

~~~
hencq
I wonder if there's any article with more details on the internals. From
reading some of the other stuff it seems they have competing models and Watson
picks the answer from the model with the highest confidence. But I haven't
found anything more detailed than that unfortunately.

~~~
taylorbuley
Wild guess: Neural net processing old Jeopardy questions w/Baysian updates?

------
dfj225
IBM's website on Watson:
<http://www-03.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/index.html>

